# Perforated IUD



## tondan777 (May 5, 2011)

They took a patient in a for operative Laparoscopy to remove an IUD?  What is the best CPT code to use.  The IUD Perforated.


----------



## coding303 (May 5, 2011)

I would use 996.32 for Mechanical Complication due to IUD


----------



## tondan777 (May 5, 2011)

I need CPT


----------



## NaliniAAPC (May 5, 2011)

Hi,
See the code removal of IUD-58301....

Nalini CPC


----------



## preserene (May 6, 2011)

It is perforated and into the abdominal cavity into  the peritoneum. it is no longer an object of the uterus. I would have a set of option for this situation.
1) 49329- unlisted laparoscopic  procedure; abdomen, peritoneum and omentum.
2) 49402- because I would consider this as a foreign body in the peritoneal cavity and the removal.
3)58660- if encased  and adhesiolysis needed.
 However I feel that we need more info from the operative notes about the place it was embedded to be more specific with the code .
Thank you


----------

